# Here she is!



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

Started my antique mower collection today. I just love this thing. It's so ridiculous looking it's cool. It runs and drives great. Its got a lot of torque. Side stepped the clutch in error and to my surprise this little guy pulls some really nice wheelies  The mower blade turns fast enough to do some serious damage when not engaged. I have no intention of mowing with it, but i'd like to play with it now and again, I will likely just remove the blade. It has a live axle and doesn't steer well at all. My intention was to sand and paint it, a mild restore of sorts. But this thing has been very well stored and still has all the original stickers in place. Seems to be a shame to mess with it. I think I'll just enjoy it the way it sits. Picking up another mower next Saturday


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Man............. Those little ity bity hard tires and that Zen sheet metal , solid mount......? seat............... That's got to be a rough ride right there!:lmao: Sure looks good though finally in your garage!


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

itty bitty hard plastic tires and yes a solid mount seat. so impractical it's really hard to imagine this thing was ever state of the art. but that just makes it that much cooler


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd give it a try with an inflatable seat cushion and a case of Preparation H.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Can't say I ever saw one like it. I say clean it up but no paint. cute mower


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

Ha! I called it a she and a little guy in the same post. maybe thats why i like it so much. i dont really know what to think about it.  seems to be a like tricky to find much information about this mower


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

TrapAPoodle said:


> Ha! I called it a she and a little guy in the same post. maybe thats why i like it so much. i dont really know what to think about it.  seems to be a like tricky to find much information about this mower


Sounds like you found true love then. Very neat looking mower, never seen one like that before. Cool.


----------



## ferguson2case (Mar 7, 2012)

TrapAPoodle said:


> Ha! I called it a she and a little guy in the same post. maybe thats why i like it so much. i dont really know what to think about it.  seems to be a like tricky to find much information about this mower


I'm sure Sh-he don't care what you call 'em. Just enjoy it while you got it. Lovely is what i'ld call it. Very nice.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Very nice addition to your collection. What is the name on it?


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Very nice addition to your collection. What is the name on it?


 I was told it is a 1961 Craftsman. But I can't seem to verify that. There is a youtube video of as near as I can tell the same exact mower where they call it a 1965 Craftsman.


----------



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

They don't makem like they use to.:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Based on that model number HERE is a parts diagram.


----------

